
Flow JavaScript Type Checker Support for Visual Studio Code - caxtine
https://github.com/flowtype/flow-for-vscode
======
nmote
Hey, I worked on this plugin along with Benjamin Pasero from Microsoft. It's
based on the Flow support that I've been working on in Nuclide.

I think this showcases how easy it is to integrate language plugins with
VSCode: We wrote thin adapters around Nuclide's code and got a ton of UI for
free -- UI that we have had to build ourselves on top of Atom.

